# Paganini violin concertos



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Among the 6 concertos, which one is your favourite and why?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number one because it is the finest. The problem is the disabling cuts.

You haven't lived until you have heard the unabridged 35 minute version featuring Leonid Kogan.

Dazzling!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Among the 6 concertos, which one is your favourite and why?


No 2 is my verry favourite. 
Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

If you want a decent performance.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The second: the "La Campanella" finale is exquisite.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The second: the "La Campanella" finale is exquisite.


That's my favorite one too. And it inspired Liszt to write an amazing etude!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Bettina said:


> That's my favorite one too. And it inspired Liszt to write an amazing etude!


It's one of my ambitions to be able to play that étude one day!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me La Campanella gets tiresome in a hurry. But I'm glad there are others around TC who enjoy it.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No 2 is my verry favourite.
> Salvatore Accardo (violin)
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit
> 
> If you want a decent performance.


I have the same collection. Could not agree more!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No 2 is my verry favourite.
> Salvatore Accardo (violin)
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit
> 
> If you want a decent performance.


I have the same collection. Could not agree more!


----------

